# do you ride a bmx or a dirt jumper?



## dd61999 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just curious of everyones preference and why for dirt jumping?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I own both. I do more urban riding, and lately I've been riding my new Kona Cowan more than my BMX. I think part of it is that the Kona is newer (always gotta play with the new toys!), but I do like the way it feels in the air more than the BMX. 

I also like that when I'm in the city I can cruise to multiple spots with ease thanks to the gears.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I ride a dirt jumper mainly for the suspension fork. The rigid bmx forks always kill my hands on hard landings. I also don't fit on a bmx, so I like the extra room on a dirt jumper.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Even though I have ridden 20" BMX forever . . . in the '90's I always preferred 24" BMX cruiser for dirt jumping and bmx track. Being tall, it just feels more natural and comfortable. Now, 24" BMX and 26" MTBMX are the only way to go for me.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine's a hybrid.... Pretty much right in the middle of the two.
24" wheels
Rigid
BMX cranks, bottom bracket, headtube.
MTB brakes, hubs, bars.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Not that I'm much good at riding them but I've got both. Giant STP and a new addition to the family is my BMX (mainly due to selling the DH bike).

I like both, I think chances are I will be more likely to get the guts to get into dirt jumping with the bmx, even though I've heard it takes more skill (not as forgiving as mtb) it just feels easier to maneuver and like I could have the security of getting out of tricky situations a bit easier (like bail at the last minute). 

Now that I'm not riding as much in general I'm working on making the STP similar to above, single speed with rigid forks, whereas previously it was set up for some DH and general riding. Hopefully it leads me to spend more time building some trails / pump track at home.

I think in the end both bikes will be pretty similar but still different enough. Not sure if I'd ever want to do a decent commute with the bmx (maybe possible with a super long seat post?) but I know that on the STP it's not a problem. But I'm yet to get into the kind of riding where the bikes are really in their element.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I had the DMR fork (235mm A2C) on my STP, and it makes the bottom bracket pretty low.
11-5/8".
If you go rigid, you might want to get an extra long fork if you don't like really low bottom brackets.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> I had the DMR fork (235mm A2C) on my STP, and it makes the bottom bracket pretty low.
> 11-5/8".
> If you go rigid, you might want to get an extra long fork if you don't like really low bottom brackets.


Excellent point, but you meant 435 A2C didn't you? Yes that would be equivalent to running a 50mm travel suspension fork or something.

I have my eye on the Identity Rebate XL, still 20mm through axle to fit my current wheel but 465mm A-C which is comparable enough to the Tora I had on it once (470) and not that far off an Argyle (491) or Pike @100 (483). I imagine it would change the HA only by about a degree.

Got to sell some bike gear first though!


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

went from bmx way back, to a p.1, and now to a liquid. the p1 was awesome cuz it helped fit me being so tall, then i started to dislike certain attributes of it, dont really need suspension, weak wheels, and weight of it. the liquid came around and it was just what i wanted. shaved almost 10 lbs off my bike weight and got a bike that fit better and worked better in every way.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I love the BMX. It's small and is easy to stash. You can get a high end one used on CList usually if you are patient.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sealclubber said:


> went from bmx way back, to a p.1, and now to a liquid. the p1 was awesome cuz it helped fit me being so tall, then i started to dislike certain attributes of it, dont really need suspension, weak wheels, and weight of it. the liquid came around and it was just what i wanted. shaved almost 10 lbs off my bike weight and got a bike that fit better and worked better in every way.


Agreed on the Liquid Feedback 24" as the best trails/street/park oriented 24" bmx out there. The thing is amazing to manual. I have mine set up with full size bmx bars:


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

dirt jumper, because i feel much more comfortable on it than i do on a bmx. on a bmx i always feel like my weight is too far forward, and with their super steep head angle they get squirrely at high speeds. a bmx would be tougher, but i have more confidencein manuevering a dirt jumper (plus the fork is nice and cushy  haha)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bmx cruiser w/ full size bars for the last 3 1/2 years now....


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I am primarily a BMX racer, and moved from a 24 to a Black Market last spring and haven't looked back. I even had Standard build me a custom 26" and tried to make it a bit more racey feeling.


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

BMX for park, street, trails. When I get an MTB it will be a mountain bike.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

dirt jumper because I like the fork!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

A 26" dirt jumper because I'm old (41), semi-crippled (shattered/fused ankle), fat and out of shape and it's like a BMX for old fat guys 

I am going to throw together another 20" for playing around on but having the suspension fork is really nice on decrepit old joints.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

BMX most of the time, it sucks when you land wrong, but it also teaches you at the same time. Suspension gave me a lot of bad habits.


----------



## davidcs_23 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had a bmx all my life, a fit AM right now. Just got a Norco 4 Hun a few months ago. When hitting large more intimdating jumps I will use my DJ, also for trails (since its an 8 speed). Otherwise BMX. Even though my DJ is still very new I ride both bikes about the same amount.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a fully rigid dirt jumper. Are there any out there besides the Haro steel reserve?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Gawdodirt said:


> I'm looking at buying a fully rigid dirt jumper. Are there any out there besides the Haro steel reserve?


NS has one.
Last years Specialized p1 was all rigid.
DK Xenia from Walmart.com.

prob others as well


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> NS has one.
> Last years Specialized p1 was all rigid.
> DK Xenia from Walmart.com.
> 
> prob others as well


How about good hardtails under $1000? I was only looking at the rigids because of price.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

NS Bikes Metropolis 2 Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

should look around. theyre everywhere. full build rigid ns from chainreaction under 500. commencal maxmax is under 500, dmr drone is 700. theres plenty out there just depends on what you want for a base model to build on.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

echo24 said:


> NS Bikes Metropolis 2 Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
> 
> should look around. theyre everywhere. full build rigid ns from chainreaction under 500. commencal maxmax is under 500, dmr drone is 700. theres plenty out there just depends on what you want for a base model to build on.


What is your opinion on these:
NS Bikes Metropolis 2 Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
NS Bikes Holy 1 Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
Haro Bikes - MTB - Bikes - Freestyle MTB - Steel Reserve 1.1
Haro Bikes - MTB - Bikes - Freestyle MTB - Steel Reserve 1.2


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i would go with the ns metropolis, holy would be good but that one is discontinued. better parts group. and its only 1 lb heavier which is probably from the fork


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

echo24 said:


> i would go with the ns metropolis, holy would be good but that one is discontinued. better parts group. and its only 1 lb heavier which is probably from the fork


Im going with the metropolis. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i have the ***** frame which is todays traffic from ns, i do like mine a bit better because it has a factory chain tensioner/derailleur hanger whereas the metropolis is a ss designed frame. nothing wrong with it, just getting the chain tension was my problem.


----------



## farmerokbag (Jan 7, 2013)

good idea,I love the BMX. It's small and is easy to stash.


----------

